# Top AQHA Trainers in the US



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Well...if you are talking all-around, as you mentioned in your post....Leslie Lange, Gretchen Mathes, Charlie Cole & Jason Martin, to name a few. If you want to break it down....which you kind of need to with AQHA:

Trail: Tommy Sheets, Bruce Vickery, the Farrells, the McAllisters, Leslie Lange, Whitney Legace, Cole & Martin etc

WP: the Gayleans, E Pait, Rusty Green, Dana Hokana, Tina Kaven, Kenny Lankins, Ty & Karen Hornick, Charlie Cole etc.

Hunt Seat: Sandy Vaughn, Chuck Briggs, Deanna Searles, Nancy Sue Ryan, etc


----------

